# My first self bow: "Hick Up"



## AllAmerican (May 28, 2016)

Had this stave roughed out ( had it for a year) by my friends at SGT.  Well, I was motivated by Selfbow and Hatchet Dan, some YouTube videos, and book research, I just jumped in and gave it a shot.  

It actually shoots smooth.  My first one and its Hickory.  It's definitely an ugly bow that's why I thought of Hiccup.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 28, 2016)

Hick Up

58" 

I broke the tips first time around.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 28, 2016)

Synthetic sinew as string, still learning Flemish twist.  This one is holding.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 28, 2016)

My leather grip.  Thought I'd share this pics! Personally  I think it looks like a high school project!  It was fun though.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (May 28, 2016)




----------



## Barry Duggan (May 28, 2016)

I like it.


----------



## Clipper (May 28, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong with that bow.  Looks like you did a good job on it to me.  It does need a little blood on it to get the new off.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 28, 2016)

Clipper said:


> I don't see anything wrong with that bow.  Looks like you did a good job on it to me.  It does need a little blood on it to get the new off.



HAHA.  You are right.  

I appreciate the kind words gentlemen.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (May 28, 2016)

Looks good to me!


----------



## sawtooth (May 29, 2016)

I don't see anything wrong with it. Good job man.


----------



## Vance Henry (May 29, 2016)

Where was that bow at Appling?


----------



## bownutz (May 29, 2016)

That's awesome Johnny boy. We need to shoot.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 29, 2016)

bownutz said:


> That's awesome Johnny boy. We need to shoot.



Call me this week, got some nice spots I want to scout as well.


----------



## AllAmerican (May 29, 2016)

Vance Henry said:


> Where was that bow at Appling?



I might of shot better!


----------



## SELFBOW (May 30, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Had this stave roughed out ( had it for a year) by my friends at SGT.  Well, I was motivated by Selfbow and Hatchet



Ain't a thing wrong w that one. You even motivated me to get busy on one.


----------



## Barebowyer (May 30, 2016)

Sweet. Good work


----------



## bownutz (Jun 2, 2016)

Turns out its a sweet shooter has a different poi than my sight picture im accustomed to but shot a tight group of 3 arrows just left of where i was looking. Im going to stick with my grizzly though gotta have a shelf bro.


----------



## GA native (Jun 3, 2016)

That's a good looking bow. Be proud.


----------



## RH Clark (Jun 3, 2016)

bownutz said:


> Turns out its a sweet shooter has a different poi than my sight picture im accustomed to but shot a tight group of 3 arrows just left of where i was looking. Im going to stick with my grizzly though gotta have a shelf bro.



Check your arrow tune by shooting some bareshafts. I would surmise that is your problem with grouping left.

Good job on the bow! I would love to see some unstrung profile pictures.


----------

